

Show HN: A Twitter bot to make games using emojis for scripting - elisee
http://gdevbot.sparklinlabs.com/

======
elisee
A couple weeks ago I got this nonsensical idea of making a bot to build games
over Twitter. I tried to brush it aside but just thinking about it was too
much fun. Making games over Twitter, why would you NOT want to do that?! So I
built it.

It was a fun (if useless) endeavour. Basically you can create actors and
attach stuff to them like imported images or scripts. Scripts are built using
a very weird emoji-based scripting language that I invented, it's pretty
fitting considering the limitations of the medium.

Source code is available over there if you want to check it out:
[https://bitbucket.org/sparklinlabs/gdevbot/src](https://bitbucket.org/sparklinlabs/gdevbot/src)

